# Great Planes Pete' n Poke build.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is an old school kit that will probably take me 3-4 months to build, so bear with me. This is how the kits comes. A great big box of sticks, three "D" size drawings and a 42 page instruction manual.

Engine of choice will be a Magnum .52 four stroke.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool. :biggrin: Now get to work! :slimer:

That looks like a lot of wood. Does that kit have more than usual?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The usual amount of wood. LOTS! lol


----------

